# Engineer's Personality Test



## NSEARCH (May 3, 2006)

LINK

Post your results! :watch:


----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2006)

5.2 :lol:


----------



## DVINNY (May 3, 2006)

5.25

Beat ya!!! :cig:


----------



## NSEARCH (May 3, 2006)

5.2 and 5.25? Damn guys, I got at least a 56, looks like you guys failed!!


----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2006)

i just sent that to my former boss


----------



## JoeysVee (May 3, 2006)

The link messed up I guess. When I clicked on it...it was a picture of me and said, "your a cool person"!


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 4, 2006)

I passed that test. Now on to the PE!


----------

